# Non-levelwind reel for surf fishing?



## bigfish7337 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi-
I have always used a levelwind casting reel (Abu Garcia 7000) for shore and pier fishing. A good friend of mine bought a Daiwa Sealine-X just recently and swears it is the best casting reel he has ever owned. I don't have any experience with a non-levelwind reel, how is the line distributed on the spool when you reel up? Do you have to manually keep the line loading on the spool, or dose it just do it by itself? 
I am in the market for a new reel and i'm just wondering should I stick with what I know or take a leap and try something new?
Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Your friend is right


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Non-level wind means that you have to put the line back on the reel how you want it. Advantage though. You can throw a whole lot farther. I have a calcutta 400 that is a levelwind. When I heave that thing i can feel the levelwind working to keep up and I feel like it makes me cast shorter distances and causes more backlashes. My next reel will be a non-level wind. I threw a few down in Hatteras. Much farther and much smoother. Also, after the first big fish you don't even realize you are moving the line back and forth while you are reeling in. Comes second nature.


----------



## bigfish7337 (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you fish this reel mantriumph?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Sha 20,gonna buy another


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

bigfish7337 said:


> Do you have to manually keep the line loading on the spool, or dose it just do it by itself?


You have to guide it on with your off hand - I use my left thumb as I'm right handed and my right hand is on the handle reeling in the line. 

As far as what you should buy - it depends on what (weight and bait) and how far you are throwing and what size rod. Throwing metal / lures, you want a level-wind. Throwing "8 & Bait" to the other side of the sandbar, you want a non-level-wind for maximum distance. 

Or at least this is what I think I've learned so far...and I'm still learning.


----------



## bigfish7337 (Nov 10, 2007)

That's good info., I understand what you mean about the backlashes and slowing your line on the cast. But do you have to continually check the reel as you are reeling in? Is it really worth the effort?


----------



## bigfish7337 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input Rory! I am plug fisherman and my friend does fish a lot of bait. I am always looking to get a little more distance... but your opinion is stick to with the levelwind for plugs?


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

I would not use anything else but a Non-level wind for surf fishing I always use a shock leader, with the non level wind, you don't have to worry about the knot, the friction of the idealer gear, worm gear, pawl, line controller. All of that is gone. I would suggest taking the level wind OFF the 7000, adding an after market cross brace in place of the level wind and pawl. That is if you plan to use the 7000 for surf fishing. I use a 7000 with added smoothies for trolling for spanish and kings. It works as well as my Penns 330 but it is not the reel's best use.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

I would second Threegals suggestion.

A large population (dare I say "most") of surf fishermen take the level wind off their Abu's for all of the above mentiond perks of a non levewind reel. 

You'd be out only the cost of the cross member, try it out and see if you even like or need a reel with out a levelwind. 

I do more bait soaking than lure fishing, so a levelwind serves me no purpose. My favorite reel for this purpose is the Avet Sx (no levelwind).

If I was doing more lure fishing, and i could reach the fish with the levelwind, I'd much rather have it when casting and retrieving all day...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, bigfish, artificials call for working the lure, and to me, that means either a level-wind or a spinning reel.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have actually seen king runs that the level wind got hung and jammed up cause the line to break. As everyone is saying, distance casting in the surf, non levelwind, or abu CT's as they are called are the way to go. Hands down. Use your own discretion if using plugs. I wouldn't want to abuse my level thumb like that.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bigfish7337 said:


> Thanks for the input Rory! I am plug fisherman and my friend does fish a lot of bait. I am always looking to get a little more distance... but your opinion is stick to with the levelwind for plugs?





RoryGoggin said:


> Yes, bigfish, artificials call for working the lure, and to me, that means either a level-wind or a spinning reel.


I have to agree with Rory, if bait fishing the non level wind will get you more distance but for throwing plugs I would go with a spinner. When throwing slab lures to striper I use a level wind conv but for all other lure fishing I prefer a spinner. A conv feels clumsy to me with lures and you dont have to worry about blowups when casting lures over and over again with a spinner.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Baitfishing*

As everyone has said,non-levelwind..

For plugs,a spinner all the way imho..
Several reasons:
You can get into a blitz of fish,and with a non-levelwind you could wind it on wrong without realizing it,cast and have a backlash from h+ll while everyone else is bailing fish...
Even with a levelwind there are many things that can go wrong when you work those gears constantly like that,and could cost you a fish because of it..
With a spinner (more braid friendly which imo prefer for plugging) very little can happen except windknots.. If you manually close your bail and make sure there is no loop in the line on each cast there will be no windknots.. JMHO,but it's a more bulletproof system for casting plugs..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> As everyone has said,non-levelwind..
> 
> For plugs,a spinner all the way imho..
> Several reasons:
> ...


Kenny, I'm not upset with ya fer breakin' my 10'6" metal rod. 

I had that rod built as a conventional. Put an Abu 6500 Rocket on it. I hated that setup for lures. The replacement that Mr. Batson sent me is gonna be built as a spinner. Maybe some people like a conventional with artificials, but I had trouble seeing the lure hit the water ... espically at night. And I kept blowing up durning the bite.

Maybe I'm getting old?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Kenny, I'm not upset with ya fer breakin' my 10'6" metal rod.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm getting old?


 Yer never gonna let me off fer that one are ya???  When you handed it to me,you were already instructed I could break a cannonball wid a rubber mallet,so deal wid it.. 

Everyday you will get a little more,promise,experience talkin here...


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

to all:

ONE reason i use old "Penn Levelines" (easy to find on ebay/craigslist for about 30.oo) is that they will cast ALMOST as far (i'm guessing within 5%) as a non-levelwind reel & still be easier to handle (especially wading with a heavy fish on).
fyi, i wouldn't use any other kind for BIG stripers or cobia in the surf/pier.

NO non-levelwind reel retrieves line as smooothly as a good levlwind reel.

NO levelwind reel will cast as far as a non-levelwind reel. FACT.

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I have to admit, I started using the Non level-winds some 35 years ago with my bass fishing reels and just got used to it. It takes what most of you know as an "educated thumb". The problem these days is the BRAIDED line! Not TOO much of a problem when reeling in to check bait, but a BIT of a problem when reeling in a good size "fishie". I have a nice little leather and knit thumb cover to protect my thumb...but in the heat of the battle, it's a little tough to pull it out of my pocket and slip it on and it's too dang uncomfortable to wear while waiting for something to hit. I've seen the "tape" that looks good, but haven't tried it. My problem is...what could one put on one's thumb to protect it from the braid and still have it be comfortable for 6-8 hours fishing...ie...not cutting off the circulation or causing the thumb to sweat, while still allowing you to "thumb" the spool when casting, etc. It's a Bit*h thumbing the line to get it even on the spool when using PP. Any suggestions? Not trying to highjack the thread...I think it is ALL related!


----------



## kthrift (Nov 22, 2007)

*level wind vs non-lw*

So far as getting to the 2nd bar of the beach, my hands down fav is my Penn 525 Mag with 2 xtra magnets on the AFAW 13'. The real crux is what you use to lube the bearings. My Abu 6500 Rocket on a 13' Okuma Solaris is the only reel I have that can go as far BECAUSE I took the level wind off. Bottom line, less friction + practice=more distance. No ceramic bearings, ABEC 7's. Your reel is only half of the distance equation. You need to have a solid rod that you can load up for launch and still have good bite detection.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jump Jump Jump Take The Jump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

My .02 worth. To each his own and to each type of fishing, its own. I have both level wind and non. I learned on a Abu 5500 C3 level wind I found in the bottom of the Catawba River 25 years ago wade fishing at Lugoff. I will never go back to the level wind for casting. I would just as soon use a spinner. I have the slosh 30 and blue yonder now that I depend on. I will never go back to a level wind for surf fishing (and never go with a non level wind for boat or pier). I can't see the advantages of a level wind over a spinner, I have used all the level wind hot rod'in tips, ceramic pawls, ceramic bearings, double worm bearings...$$$$. You can still find a spinner with the right rod that will compet with you. BUT give me a non-level wind, 8 and bait I can send her to another area code. To each his own, to each type of fishing its own reel. Ain't it fun??


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

one thing i haven't seen addressed here is type of line.level winds are good for mono,not so good for braid.because they wrap so evenly they cause braid to bite into itself under pressure.using heavy lb test braid(50-65)can somewhat alleviate this problem.
when using your thumb on a non level wind,you can wrap in an x shaped pattern which prevents line from digging in.


----------

